# Pharr or Laredo ?



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Which is safest route to SLP? Anyone go either way in last 45 days or have any current info? TIA.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

Don't know about Pharr but my nephew just went to Guadalajara in December from Laredo. He said he encountered one military checkpoint during the drive. No violence or suspicious activity of any kind. He takes the Monterrey, Saltillo, Matehuala, San Louis Potosi, San Juan de Los Lagos, Guadalajara route.

He said he talked to a couple of drivers when he stopped and they told him Zacatecas was a little sketchy right now with some cartel violence and if going that way pay attention to their vehicle so it didn't get taken.


----------

